# Firmware build 2018.16.2 43040e6 (5/3/18)



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

New Firmware build

2018.16.2 43040e6

reported on TeslaFi installed on Model 3 on 5/3/18. I guess 16.1 wasn’t stable.

Keep an eye open for any changes.


----------



## sabonis (Jun 26, 2017)

My Model 3 is in for service and I got a notification that this update was installed. Will report back if anything seems different when I pick my car up, which I think will be this afternoon.


----------



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

Anyone else having issues with this latest update? My sound hasn't worked in the car since the update & my LTE connection is in & out - neither of these things have ever happened before I received this 2018.16.2 43040e6 update last Wednesday.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Very few Model 3s have gotten this update and none recently. I guess this was buggy and distribution was stopped.

Being the first to get an update can often be a mixed blessing.

Personally, I will be happy when Tesla starts the button to allow users to control their own updates. I don’t want to be an alpha tester when a new update will brick my main mode of transportation. Beta testing a version that others have verified is stable is still ok with me.


----------



## sabonis (Jun 26, 2017)

I have this update and haven't noticed any issues with sound or LTE not working.


----------



## TroyFrank (May 13, 2018)

I got the 16.2 update in my Model 3 last week. No issues I've noticed so far.


----------



## 3VOLUTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Was sent this update by service manually yesterday after I told them my left side view mirror was unstable and was would go out of place after drives. going to monitor if this has fixed it.


----------



## gtosnipey (May 16, 2018)

Im still on a 2018.14.13, I've had the car for around 3 weeks now wondering how long it takes to get the updates after they have been "released". I know there is no pull feature to request an update outside of scheduling for service and having them do it, just wondering how often you guys usually get the update after hearing it's been released? Thanks!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

My car has 2018.16.2 and it seems pretty stable for me. The day after install I had one drive with no LTE coverage but the next time I got in the car everything worked fine. The one change I have noticed is the wiper controls now show on the same card that has camera, charge, and voice icons. You can still swipe over and get the card just for wipers though. At least I think that is new but I've had the car less than a week. Here is a pic.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

gtosnipey said:


> Im still on a 2018.14.13, I've had the car for around 3 weeks now wondering how long it takes to get the updates after they have been "released". I know there is no pull feature to request an update outside of scheduling for service and having them do it, just wondering how often you guys usually get the update after hearing it's been released? Thanks!


I'm still on 2018.14.13 as well and from what I can tell none of the subsequently releases after have been wide releases so something must be a concern with each of them. Generally speaking I've gotten the latest version nearly immediately once they go wide release.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Something I just noticed and wasn't sure if it's the same with other firmware. I went to plug in the wall charger and the car is locked and sleeping, push the button and nothing happens, hit the door to see if the port will open-nothing. Push the rear door handle in and the car makes noise, contacts close (clunk sound) and it's still locked but now the charge port opens with a button push on the charging cable.

Is this the same with other builds?

And also am I the only one feeling a bit 2001 Space Odyssey here "Sorry Hal, I can't open the charge port door!"...LOL


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike Land said:


> Something I just noticed and wasn't sure if it's the same with other firmware. I went to plug in the wall charger and the car is locked and sleeping, push the button and nothing happens, hit the door to see if the port will open-nothing. Push the rear door handle in and the car makes noise, contacts close (clunk sound) and it's still locked but now the charge port opens with a button push on the charging cable.
> 
> Is this the same with other builds?
> 
> And also am I the only one feeling a bit 2001 Space Odyssey here "Sorry Hal, I can't open the charge port door!"...LOL


Yes, I've previously posted about this one. With the car in deep sleep, a simple trick to unlock the charge port was to tap the trunk release quickly which would wake the car but not open the trunk and then you can interact with the charge port!


----------

